# Litter Box Training



## Piglesnout (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello! After seeing lots of people talking about litter training their hedgie, how might I do it?

Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

copy and pasted

Litter Training 

Hedgehogs can frequently be taught to use a litter box if training is begun young enough. Begin by selecting a litter box, which can be any container that the hedgehog can easily climb into and that is large enough for him to turn around in. Corner ferret litter boxes, available at most pet stores, work very well. Fill the litter box with some sort of litter such as aspen shavings or recycled newsprint cat litter. Avoid cedar as the aromatic oils can cause respiratory problems and also avoid clumping type cat litter as they may clump on or in the hedgehog's genitals.

Once you have your litter box set up, "seed" it with a few poops. If your hedgehog misses the litter box, move the refuse into the litter box. Most hedgehogs prefer to use a litter box rather than to soil their homes, although many will also use their wheel as a second litter box. If your hedgehog does this, you might also place a small pan containing litter under the base of the wheel and just clean the wheel frequently.


----------



## haleyandre (Oct 5, 2011)

My girlfriend and I have had Rory since the middle of September, and he was about 18 weeks old when we got him, i think. Is he too old to train? How do we "catch" him pooping? he only seems to poo on his wheel, and if I don't wake him up he sleeps till 6am sometimes! I guess I'm just a little confused!


----------

